# Ostarine option as MG gives you cancer?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm smashing park runs in just over 19 mins but want to go into the 18's. I was thinking of taking G.M for the endurance gains but everyone says you'll pretty much get cancer fast. Would Ostarine be worth taking instead??


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I think you mean GW (50156) rather than GM but there was a study done on rats who were prone to polyps and they were found to have increased growth of polyps. As with anything (AAS, etc.) it's really up to you to weigh up the pros and cons but if your family has a history of bowel cancer in people under 60 then I would definitely give GW a miss.

I've used GW a couple of times to help get my cholesterol down after a cycle and only run it once or twice a year as part of PCT. During this time I have had a couple of ultrasound examinations as part of medicals and there hasn't been any polyps discovered although ultrasound isn't the usual method for detecting bowel polyps, it can be used for this purpose - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3500816/

I wouldn't bother with Ostarine if you are looking to increase endurance as it won't really do much for this. The other option for endurance is aicar but I haven't researched this so you should have a check as to its' usage and any negative side effects.


----------



## bra1ns (Feb 21, 2013)

milzy said:


> I'm smashing park runs in just over 19 mins but want to go into the 18's. I was thinking of taking G.M for the endurance gains but everyone says you'll pretty much get cancer fast. Would Ostarine be worth taking instead??


How about training harder? I'd not call 19 minute 5ks "smashing" them. Do interval training/hill reps etc to increase your speed. I'll refrain from wading in on taking PEDs for a non-competitive family event like Parkrun, but reallllllllllllllly...


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks lads, I do a lot more than park run but didn't want to bore you to death about silly athletics, triathlons etc on a body building forum.


----------



## bra1ns (Feb 21, 2013)

haha, fair play. You looked at any other stuff for endurance? AICAR etc? I would be interested to hear anyones experience with PEDs around endurance sports.....!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

The rats were given dmba which taken with gw would give the rats polyps which later turned cancerous.

This was at a dose hundreds higher than any reasonable dose.

Any human studies haven't developed any, but like with all supps sides can develop so keep an eye out.

Rumour has it gsk dropped gw in part due to pressure from wada, and it practically cured cholesterol issues, which no pharma company wants as it doesn't make them money, i mean just look at statins and bp meds, both of which gw sorts out not to mention other things.

And it's fantastic for fat loss, really kicks it up for me.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dazza said:


> The rats were given dmba which taken with gw would give the rats polyps which later turned cancerous.
> 
> This was at a dose hundreds higher than any reasonable dose.
> 
> ...


they only don't make money as most are out of patent and old drugs

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/08/05/new-cholesterol-lowering-drug-much-more-expensive-than-statins/

there is a link to a new class of cholesterol drug, it costs 1000s more


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

bra1ns said:


> How about training harder? I'd not call 19 minute 5ks "smashing" them. Do interval training/hill reps etc to increase your speed. I'll refrain from wading in on taking PEDs for a non-competitive family event like Parkrun, but reallllllllllllllly...


maybe he is 20stone?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> they only don't make money as most are out of patent and old drugs
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2015/08/05/new-cholesterol-lowering-drug-much-more-expensive-than-statins/
> 
> there is a link to a new class of cholesterol drug, it costs 1000s more


Yeah and what's the betting you have to keep taking it for those benefits. 

Did you know the cholesterol figures that require statins was actually lowered, now why would they do this........


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

> Yeah and what's the betting you have to keep taking it for those benefits.
> 
> Did you know the cholesterol figures that require statins was actually lowered, now why would they do this........


My dad had to come off them as they destroyed the circulation in his legs. He has had to have operations to correct it.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

so how many people would run GW 50156 given the research?

I am seriously tempted... but running HGH at the same time gets me a little more worried..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I'm running gw, lgd, s4, osta and mk677 so make of that what you will.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Dazza said:


> Well I'm running gw, lgd, s4, osta and mk677 so make of that what you will.


A man with balls lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> A man with balls lol


unless hes on test aswell, then noballs


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

best way to run faster is to run slower http://philmaffetone.com/180-formula/


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> unless hes on test aswell, then noballs


I still have massive balls even on test... don't even use HCG


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a constent migraine guys, could this be gw?? Slept ok but pounding head is annoying.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

> I've got a constent migraine guys, could this be gw?? Slept ok but pounding head is annoying.


I experienced something similar with Ibutamoren (MK-677), went away after first week.

For endurance purposes, I'd recommend Beta Alanine and possibly AAKG for synergy. Ostarine is nice supp, it is kind of like a Creatine that works. Alcar is nice supplement, but I see it more as something to boost BMR(expect to sweat like a pig during the night), but the effect fades away after few weeks.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Goranchero said:


> I experienced something similar with Ibutamoren (MK-677), went away after first week.
> 
> For endurance purposes, I'd recommend Beta Alanine and possibly AAKG for synergy. Ostarine is nice supp, it is kind of like a Creatine that works. Alcar is nice supplement, but I see it more as something to boost BMR(expect to sweat like a pig during the night), but the effect fades away after few weeks.


ok I'll research. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Update:-

Started taking gw on Thursday 1 7mg pill. Friday & Saturday I took 2 pills. Taken one today in the morning before cycling a 10 mile time trial. I knocked 64 seconds off from the same Time trial as the Sunday before. Now it might be a placebo effect but over a minute in such a short space of time is some good going. Especially that there was a slight head wind on the way back down the course.

I'm still a bit scared about the cancer thing though as my grandad & mum became riddled with it. Granddad was in heavy industries & mum smoked for 40 years though.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Update.

Feeling awesome, loads of energy lifting & cardio going through the roof. I now know why pro's are cheating with this stuff!!!


----------

